# sitaattilaina



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Löysin seuraavan huomautuksen Isosta Suomen Kieliopista:



> Astevaihtelun ulkopuolelle voivat jäädä [...] vieraskieliset geminaattaklusiililliset erisnimet ja sitaattilainat (Olive*tt*in, Mississi*pp*issä, (cafe) la*tt*en),



En ole varma, ymmärränkö *sitaattilaina*-sanan merkitystä. Näyttää siltä, että "(cafe) latte" esitetään esimerkkinä sitaattilainasta toisin kuin erisnimet "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi", mutta mikä niitä erottaa?

(Jos sitaatti tarkoittaa lainausta, eikö voi sanoa, että kaikki toisesta kielestä omaksutut sanat ovat "sitaattilainoja" jos olettaa, että he tulivat kieleen ensi kertaa "siteerattuina" toisesta kielestä?)


Kiitos


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> En ole varma, ymmärränkö *sitaattilaina*-sanan merkitystä. Näyttää siltä, että "(cafe) latte" esitetään esimerkkinä sitaattilainasta toisin kuin erisnimet "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi", mutta mikä niitä erottaa?
> 
> (Jos sitaatti tarkoittaa lainausta, eikö voi sanoa, että kaikki toisesta kielestä omaksutut sanat ovat "sitaattilainoja" jos olettaa, että he tulivat kieleen ensi kertaa "siteerattuina" toisesta kielestä?)


Niitä erottaa se, että "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi" ovat erisnimiä, kun taas "cafe latte" ei ole erisnimi vaan kahvijuomatyyppi.
Eli kyseisessä kohdassa "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi" esitetään esimerkkeinä geminaattaklusiilillisista erisnimistä ja "cafe latte" geminaattaklusiilillisista sitaattilainoista, jotka jäävät astevaihtelun ulkopuolelle. "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi" eivät siis ole suomen kielen sanoja, kun taas "cafe latte" on. (Edit: No, "cafe lattessa" on kyllä kaksi sanaa, mutta ne kuitenkin muodostavat suomenkielisen kokonaisuuden.)


----------



## Gavril

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Niitä erottaa se, että "Olivetti" ja "Mississippi" ovat erisnimiä, kun taas "cafe latte" ei ole erisnimi vaan kahvijuomatyyppi.



Miksi sitten "cafe latte" sanotaan sitaattilainaksi? Eli, mikä on _sitaattilaina-_sanan määritelmä?


----------



## Hakro

Sitaattilaina = "uusi lainasana, joka esiintyy täysin alkukielen mukaisena" (Nykysuomen sanakirja).

Tarkkaan ottaen *cafe latte* ei siis ole sitaattilaina, koska alkukielellä (italiaksi) se on *caffè latte* tai *caffellatte*.


----------

